# Ardisam Earthquake Parts - Model 8900



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got this post hole digger: *Ardisam Earthquake* - *Model 8900*. Runs great, but I have a gas leak. The leak is right at the carb. There's a supply hose from the gas tank to the carb. That hose connects to a little white plastic piece that attaches to the carb itself. That little white plastic piece is cracked.

I haven't taken it all apart yet, but was thinking I could just order the little white plastic piece. But I can't seem to find an online source for just that piece, or even just for the carb. Anyone have a good source for Ardisam parts?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Mine leaked the same as you are now having. Most lawn mower repair shops carry the tubing in rolls and will cut to length the amount you need. If I recall correctly I was charged 50 cents. A barbed fitting is what you need for the "white thing"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A dab of JB Weld should fix it


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I _finally_ found the part for this. It's out in the Blazer. I'll have to grab it tomorrow and post the part number. I asked our local dealer about it and he said if it were a [blank] engine or a [blank] engine, he could get the part. He said since it was a Tecumseh, he couldn't help me with it. Apparently there were three different engines used on these.

So I ran to Elizabethtown (man was I tired when I got there) and saw the Tecumseh sign on the side of the building and walked in with my fingers crossed. Dealer said, "Oh yeah, we got that in stock." Grand total is $1.08. :icecream: Made in the good ole USA, too. He said it basically just pops on and then hook up the gas line. It'll be nice to get to use the post hole digger again here soon.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

*Tecumseh 640363 - Fuel Inlet (Plastic)*

Repair Clinic has a few decent photos of the part.


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

What state are you in? I'm in Ky. and I go thru Elizabethtown regularly and I'ld like to know where a dealer is for Tecumseh parts. John


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't have the address or business name offhand. They are at the end of the bypass (going _away_ from Wal-Mart end). I'll see if I can dig it up for ya.

OK. Here's a google map of their location.

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=74+McCamish+Dr+Elizabethtown,+KY&hl=en&hnear=74+McCamish+Dr,+Elizabethtown,+Kentucky+42701&gl=us&sqi=2&t=m&z=16"]E-Town Small Engine Inc.[/ame] - I think the name is right, that's what Yellow Pages says.

I double-checked the map (street view) and it's actually a little further down on the right of that same road. Two red buildings. They always have several riding mowers out front. The repair side always looks super busy. Parts is the building on the right.


----------

